
Japan's hunger becomes a dire warning for other nations - gibsonf1
http://business.theage.com.au/japans-hunger-becomes-a-dire-warning-for-other-nations/20080420-27ey.html
======
Tichy
"bio fuels" keep getting mentioned as one source of the problem, but I wonder
how big their impact really is? If it is big, I suppose it is because "bio
fuels" tend to be heavily subsidized, distorting the market?

